# Baling rates for 2010



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

what is everyone going to charge to bale this year?
We are staying the same as last year.
14 dollar per bale 5X6
14 dollar per acre to swath
14 dollar per 3X3 
1 dollar per little square plus 1 dollar to put it in our bale band it and if they want it stacked another dollar.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

the 14 per bale on the rounds and 3x3 is that just bale or does that include the cutting and raking?


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

thats per bale plus cutting raking is included


----------



## crash22 (Apr 15, 2010)

We're probly charge 15 for swathing, and 15 for 5x6 round bale. I don't charge to rake, the way I see it it's twice as fast to bale if I rake it. A little less wear and tear on the baler? I dunno works for me.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

$125 per hour for mower/conditioner (13 ft)
$11.50 for 6 X 5 net wrapped rounds
$1/ft for 3 X 3 squares
$75 per hour to rake


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just confirmed a big job with a very large feedyard oh yeah I have a written contract and supply a copy of insurance. my rates to them this season 17.00 swathing,6.00 raking,big square 19.00, stacking 5.00 edge of circle 18.00 xtra lg rounds. these rates are the same as it was last season. have a safe hay season !!!!!!! watch out for those rattlesnakes !!!!!


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

[quote name='crash22']We're probly charge 15 for swathing, and 15 for 5x6 round bale. I don't charge to rake, the way I see it it's twice as fast to bale if I rake it. A little less wear and tear on the baler? I dunno works for me.[/QUOTE/]

We think like you the rake speeds you up plus less hamering on your equipment. we would rather drive slower than beat across the field.


----------

